# Gold Refining Process Chart



## alshangiti (10 ديسمبر 2007)

All gold arriving at a refinery is evaluated for gold ******* which must be agreed upon with the customer before it is released for refining. This can be a simple melt, sample and assay procedure for shipments in metal-bar form. Alternatively, it can be a complex mix of burning, drying, grinding, screening, blending and sampling for low-grade scrap and floor sweepings. Whatever the material, proper evaluation is key to arriving at a settlement that is fair to both customer and refiner. Once agreement has been reached, the material can be released for refining. The refining process selected depends on the form and metal ******* of the shipment. The main processes used are as follows:


----------

